# What turns on walleyes the most?



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

What element do you think turns on walleyes the most? Wind, fronts, clouds, time of day, etc. Do you think the importance of one or the other changes from one lake or river to the next or would you consider this "the rule" on all?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

On prairie lakes I would say that wind is the biggest factor.I have been on Sakakawea when it is dead calm and a light breeze came up and the fish turned on instantly.I dont think that wind is that big of a factor on the Minnesota lakes.There I would say time of day.On all lakes stable weather will keep the fish biteing more than anything.


----------

